# OnLine PLC, VFD Training Help!!!!!!!!!!!



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I understand that automationdirect.com does them from time to time. No personal experience, yet.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

I took a PLC programming class from automation direct in Atlanta last year. It was very good. The instructors name was Doug belle. He was very good. They give classes all over the country. It is Direct Soft programming.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

These disciplines are usually learned on the job. The people that you work for usually send you to school to make you a more competent employee. Unless you are an engineering graduate. Then you honed your skills on the job.
This is how I was raised in this field. I have no idea as to how someone would go about learning these things on their own. But I am certain someone could try. You cannot replicate a break down at 3:00 am in a plant losing money every hour you are down. This is where you learn the importance of knowing what to do before the break down.
I would see what my employer has to say about continuing education. You might be surprised.
To really learn and know these things I suggest a career change. Get a job in a factory and learn how all this stuff works. Good luck.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I was in central Nevada today doing an Arc Flash seminar and one of my attenddes told me he was in the middle of this on-line "PLC Technician Certificate" program. His employer (a mine in Nevada) recognized it and offers pay incentives for certificate holders. He said it's based on Rockwell Logix systems because that is the most widely used. I can't attest to the program further because I've never taken it or even seen it, this is a second hand endorsement.

http://coned.georgebrown.ca/owa_prod/cewskcrss.P_Certificate?area_code=PA0038&cert_code=CE0186

They already gave him a raise for completing the Electro Mechanical Technician Certificate program earlier. He is going on to take the Robotics Certificate course next. The mine won't give him anything for that, but he wants out.


----------

